# pellet decision



## squirrelboy13 (Dec 29, 2006)

i would like to know a couple of good pellets for my gun..I have a beeman s1000h that shoots .22 cal pellets....i need like 2-3 suggestions on medium priced pellets like silver arrows, crow magnums, gamo hunters....also i would like 2-3 suggestions on higher priced pellets like the jsb pellets, raptors , beeman silver ace....i want a straight shooting pellet with good velocities and power...the pellets 90% of the time will be used for squirrel hunting and the other 10 % on hunting other animals...if u know where i could get the pellets u reccomend please include that...i have found most of these at pyramidair.com .... thanks a lot...


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Sounds like you already know what you want and where to get them. :-?


----------



## squirrelboy13 (Dec 29, 2006)

so do all the rest of u agree...i have picked good pellets???


----------



## NTEE (Jan 20, 2007)

GO TO STRAIGHT SHOOTERS AND CHECK OUT THE TEST RESULTS FOR THE DIFFERENT PELLETS WITH YOUR GUN http://www.straightshooters.com/
Straight Shooters Precison Airguns


----------



## Brower (Mar 10, 2006)

do not get the silver arrow...i have that exact gun and they shoot worth S$$$. Plus they dont work good on squirrels. crow magnums and kodiaks shoot good
:sniper:


----------



## xsnipax (Dec 15, 2006)

the only thing you can realy do is test them and see which ones shoot the straightest, thats realy all you need for airguns is good shot placement, penetration is only for the larger animals


----------



## gentleman4561 (Jul 16, 2007)

whoops


----------



## gentleman4561 (Jul 16, 2007)

crow magnums or the rws domed


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

why so many pellets?

go with the predators its all you need


----------



## Stonegoblet (Jun 24, 2007)

Amen, Jess. I have found that the predators are the best hunters for me.
The raptor gold pellets are overrated. For those of us who are accustomed to using lead pellets, the golds throw off our shots majorly. 
(I think I speak for all lead users) 
Hope it helps!


----------

